# International Firearms Model 2035 O/U 12 gauge



## mweber (Nov 4, 2004)

I just purchased a O/U 12 gauge. Markings indicate International Firearms in H____ Florida. Brescia Italy, model 2035, S/N 19818. Does anyone know more about this shotgun? Will it accept 3" shells, who made the gun, what year? Thanks


----------

